# How to lodge Sponsored Family Stream visitor visa?



## nadam1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Quick query -- sorry if it's posted elsewhere; I searched and couldn't find the answer.

My wife and I are currently in the process of preparing to bring my mum-in-law to Australia on a Visitor Visa (sponsored family stream).
(She is from Bosnia and Herzegovina, if that is at all relevant.)

My question, simply, is how (and, more particularly, where) do we lodge the application forms?

On Form 1149 (Application for sponsorship for Sponsored Family Visitors), it reads:



> Your application should be lodged at the correct address for this sponsorship application. More information about Visitor (Sponsored Family Stream) visas and lodgement addresses is available from the department's website **forum won't let me post link to Visitor visa (subclass 600) page** Please read the information under 'How to apply' for the correct lodgement address for this application.


However, when I access that web-page, I cannot find anything about 'How to apply'.

Is anyone here able to help me out a bit on this one?

Not very keen on waiting an hour on the phone for an answer from DIBP, so would greatly appreciate anyone who can steer me in the right direction.

Cheers.


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

Sorry if I'm teaching you to suck eggs.

If you scroll to the bottom of that page there should be a section that says "more information about you" full that in.

Once you've submitted that scroll down again and go below the more information about you section - there should be further info there including an expandable section about how to apply.

If this isn't what you mean about not being able to find it, could you send me a PM with the link you are refering too?


----------



## al_ghazal (Nov 19, 2016)

nadam1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Quick query -- sorry if it's posted elsewhere; I searched and couldn't find the answer.
> 
> ...


You apply online on the immiaccount - https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login. Just register for an acocunt. You have probably seen the pdf versions of the forms that are floating around on the dibp website, but since you have made this thread I am going to assume you have sufficient internet access to lodge the visa application via the immi account. Select visitor visa and you will have an option to go family sponsored stream.

Family stream visitor visas are assessed in Australia. The state in which they are assessed depends on the state the sponsor resides in.


----------



## nadam1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi guys, thank you both for taking the time to write back to me.

It seems al_ghazal, you are right, the application can be submitted online via the Immi website.

Not sure why the DIBP doesn't explain that a bit clearer. Nevertheless, now I know.

Cheers!


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

nadam1 said:


> Hi guys, thank you both for taking the time to write back to me.
> 
> It seems al_ghazal, you are right, the application can be submitted online via the Immi website.
> 
> ...


It's because the website is trying to tailor the info it gives you based on the passport. Only certain country's are eligible to apply online.


----------



## al_ghazal (Nov 19, 2016)

Mania said:


> It's because the website is trying to tailor the info it gives you based on the passport. Only certain country's are eligible to apply online.


I don't think that's correct.


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

al_ghazal said:


> I don't think that's correct.


"If you are outside Australia only certain passport holders can apply for this visa online."

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/600-

Edit* for clarity for the OP - On checking, Bosnia and Herzegovina is on the list of eligible country's.


----------



## ricaj (Aug 20, 2015)

I've published a detailed step by step guide on Family Stream visitor visa that aims to help anyone in need:


----------



## utsc (Nov 24, 2017)

*Visitor Visa (subclass 600) => Tourist Stream vs Sponsored Family Stream*

What is the *benefits* of applying for the Sponsored Family Stream?

Why would anyone apply for the Sponsored Family Stream as it has more restrictive conditions than the Tourist Stream?

1) Tourist stream

2) Sponsored Family stream (Need to provide official Sponsorship)

Visitor Visa (Subclass 600) info page provides the following info:
=> Sponsored Family stream requires applicants to be sponsored by a family member who is an Australian citizen or permanent resident.
=> It has more restrictive conditions than the Tourist stream.
=> In some cases, a security bond may be requested. 
=> If you are planning to visit family, you can apply for the Tourist stream that does not require sponsorship or a bond

My Background
I applied for the offshore "Partner (subclass 309) / (subclass 100) visa by paying $7000 and have uploaded ALL the required documents. However the processing time is said to be between 11 to 16 months.

Since my spouse is offshore should she apply for a Tourist Visa for Sponsored Family visa?


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

from my understanding the family sponsored is an option when people are struggling to get a tourist visa approved. this way the sponsor may be required to put a bond up.


----------



## Myla0704 (Nov 22, 2017)

nadam1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Quick query -- sorry if it's posted elsewhere; I searched and couldn't find the answer.
> 
> ...


Hi -- whether you apply online or by post, please make sure that your wife is the sponsor, NOT you as you cannot sponsor an "in-law". 
But you can provide support (financial etc), do a statutory declaration stating you are supporting your wife in sponsoring her mother here and if you were paying for everything, then state this and provide bank statement, pay slip etc. 
Wife needs to provide birth certificate to prove relationship.

Based on our experience, parents can apply via the Tourist stream - no need to worry for bond and less waiting period. Just provide proof of relationship, invitation letter in a stat dec form, bank statement if you are paying for expenses, any assets the mother may have like title deeds... 
Depending on age and length of stay in Australia she may be asked to get private medical insurance which costs approx $25 per week

Goodluck. I


----------



## Myla0704 (Nov 22, 2017)

nadam1 said:


> Hi guys, thank you both for taking the time to write back to me.
> 
> It seems al_ghazal, you are right, the application can be submitted online via the Immi website.
> 
> ...


Please read form 1418 in its entirety as the online application does not tell you the information you will find on the form unless you are very computer savvy and can follow the numerous links on their website. 
You can be refused visa by technicality....like we have.


----------



## Shoma28 (Aug 12, 2015)

*Need help*



ricaj said:


> I've published a detailed step by step guide on Family Stream visitor visa that aims to help anyone in need:


Hi Ricaj

Sorry its that is not your name, I was after the detailed step by step guide on Family Stream visitor visa if you still have that please?


----------

